# Progressive Rock Band



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey guys and gals:banana: . I'm still lookin for a progressive rock-classic rock band. I need a drummer, bassist, keyboard dude and anyother instruments you guys got! I would like to play along the lines of Steve Hackett solo stuff, genesis, GTR, Moody blues, Rush, yes, stuff like that. evilGuitar: I live in the niagara falls area so if ur interested, email me at...
[email protected]

THANKS ALOT DUDES AND DUDETTES:rockon:


----------

